# bias adjustment for a deluxe reverb RI



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HI Folks
My question is this. Deos the FEnder deluxe reverb RI have a simple bias adjustment system.
By "simple" I mean something like this.
My 59 Bassman LTD has an easyto adjust bias pot. It also has an easy measuring system where I take the voltage from a deticated resistor and adjust the bias pot acordingly.
Even for my noticeable lack of technical knowledge of amps I can handle the "simple" Bassman bias adjustment.

BAck to the Deluxe reverb. Is the bias adjusment the same or if not is it as "simple".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

There is no bias adjustment pot on the Deluxe Reverb RI. I had a similar system on my Hot Rod Deluxe, but the Deluxe Reverb uses a different system (fixed bias?).


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

euro-q

Video #3 on the list is a Deluxe Reverb RI


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> euro-q
> 
> Video #3 on the list is a Deluxe Reverb RI


First of all thanks for that video link...explains everything.
HEre is my simple observation....
IF you have 2 power tubes and ONLY one adjustment pot, why would you need a tester with two units (one for each tube).
I do undestand that you will get an individual reading for each tube, but what I dont understand is what can you do about it if the tubes arent exactly matched.


----------

